# Phoenix Contact Relais



## merlin (2 November 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe in meinem Haus die Leuchten über Relais angesteuert.
http://eshop.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2961105&parentUID=&reloadFrame=true

Leider sind die Relais hauptsächlich für induktive Lasten. Heisst, meine Energiesparlampen machen nun massive Probleme indem die Relais hängen bleiben.

Kennt jemand alternative Einsätze (Triac, ...) die von der Baufor her passen können? Die Optokoppler von Phoenix sind etwas schwach auf der Brust...

thx
Tom


----------



## Mobi (2 November 2009)

Hallo merlin,

guck dir diese mal an:

Schraubanschluss: https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2967604&parentUID=204572

Zugfederanschluss: https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2912413&parentUID=204572

Wobei die Bauform ist anders, unzwar doppelt so breit.


----------



## merlin (3 November 2009)

Hallo

Danke für deine Antwort.
Leider habe ich ca. 100 von diesen Relais im Einsatz die ich zum einen nicht verwerfen möchte und zum anderen auch die Platzverhältnisse auf die schmale Bauform ausgelegt wurde. 

sg
Tom


----------



## maxmax (3 November 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es da eine Erklärung warum die Relais bei Energiesparlampen hängen bleiben ??


----------



## merlin (3 November 2009)

Also was ich so rausgefunden habe, ist der Bemessungsstrom bei den Relais auf reine ohmsche Lasten angegeben. Eine Energiesparlampe ist aber scheinbar eine induktive Last und deswegen läuft das nicht rund.


----------



## ExGuide (3 November 2009)

maxmax schrieb:


> gibt es da eine Erklärung warum die Relais bei Energiesparlampen hängen bleiben ??


Ich denke, dass ist nicht auf dieses spezielle Relais eingeschränkt. Wenn Du z.B. eine Energiesparlampe mit 11 Watt Nennleistung hast, so würdest Du in etwa mit 50 mA Nennstrom an 230 Volt rechnen.
Vom arithmetischen Mittelwert stimmt das auch, aber der Strom ist bei fast allen Lampen dieser Art sehr stark verzerrt.

Um die Lampe zu versorgen, wird so etwas ähnliches wie ein Mini-Gleichspannungszwischenkreis erzeugt, der auch das Stromverhalten eines solchen hat. Die Spitzenstromaufnahme liegt u.U. bei ca. 1 Ampere, dafür fließt der Strom aber nur ganz kurz  aber synchronisiert bei allen Lampen die an diesem Stromkreis hängen, durch die 50 Hz..... 
Und wenn Du die Lampe einschaltest, ist der Strom nochmals höher, was dann den Kontakt ganz einfach überlastet.

Leider sind die meisten Energiesparlampen nicht so groß, dass man nennenswerte Induktivitäten einbauen kann, um diesen Effekt zu beherrschen. 
Es gibt aber in der Entwicklung Energiesparlampen, die einen "Soft-Start" am Netz machen, die sind aber nicht für 3,50 Eur im Baumarkt zu finden. In der freien Wildbahn habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen.
Bei elektronischen Vorschaltgeräten für Leuchtstofflampen habe ich so etwas schon einmal gesehen, das ist aber dann auch eine andere Preisklasse.

Es gibt mehrere Bastelmöglichkeiten für Elektrofachkräfte um dieses Problem etwas einzugrenzen, die aber alle irgendwie unbefriedigend sind:
- Verdrosselung (keine überragende Funktion)
- 50 Hz Resonanzkreis im Eingang der Lampe (funktioniert gut, aber baut auch groß)
- Einschalten über Heißleiter (Achtung bei Überlast Brandgefahr!)

Ob die Belastung durch diesen Strom nun ohmsch, induktiv oder kapazitiv ist, ist eine Gelehrtenfrage. Der Strom fließt ja nicht phasenverschoben, aber eben nur zu einer kurzen Zeit.
So kommt das übliche Wissen mit cos phi hier zu kurz und wir müssen uns mit Oberschwingungsverzerrungen - die auch zu Blindleistung führen - beschäftigen.


----------



## Mobi (3 November 2009)

Guten Morgen merlin,

ich habe nochmal geguckt, evtl. kommt für dich ein Leistungs-Solid-State-Relais in Frage.

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2967950&parentUID=204743

Dieses hat einen max. Einschaltstrom von 30 A (10ms) und einen Dauerstrom von max. 0,75 A. Das wär das einzigste in der Bauform.


----------



## merlin (3 November 2009)

@ExGuide
Das witzige an der Sache ist, dass die dimmbaren Energiesparlampen die ich bei ELV gekauft habe einwandfrei funktionieren. Diese Lampen hätte ich eher als "Schrott" eingestuft.  So kann man sich täuschen...
Hilft mir aber leider alles nicht, da ich diese Art von Lampen nicht in alles Fassungen bekomme...

@Mobi
Besten Dank für den Link. Mit der Leistung würde ich auf alle Fälle klar kommen. Was meinst du ExGuide würde das mein Hängenbleiben abstellen und würde das die SOlid-States auch auf die Jahre hin mitmachen?

thx
Tom


----------



## jabba (3 November 2009)

merlin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe in meinem Haus die Leuchten über Relais angesteuert.


 



> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Leider habe ich ca. 100 von diesen Relais im Einsatz


 
Wat macht man mit 100 Leuchten im Haus, wohnst du in versaille ?
Oder hast du 10 Zimmer und eine 90 Lampen Lichterkette ? 

Ich finde das schon "übertrieben" wenn ich aus dem Auto mit der Fernbedienung meine Einfahrt einschalten kann, aber 100 Relais ?

Naja ,will ja nix böses, wenn man Spaß dran hat. Aber mir wäre das zuviel Schnick-Schnack nur um Licht zu machen.

Nix für ungut, jedem das seine. Interessiert mich nur was man da alles mit schalten will.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Wat macht man mit 100 Leuchten im Haus, wohnst du in versaille ?
> Oder hast du 10 Zimmer und eine 90 Lampen Lichterkette ?
> 
> Ich finde das schon "übertrieben" wenn ich aus dem Auto mit der Fernbedienung meine Einfahrt einschalten kann, aber 100 Relais ?
> ...



Jabba hat vollkomen recht eine Lampe in der Mitte des Raumes
oder über den Tisch. Dazu eine ordentliche Wechsel oder Kreuz-
Schaltung, das muss reichen.


----------



## Mobi (3 November 2009)

Vielleicht installiert er rund um seinem Haus eine Weihnachtsbeleuchtung.*ROFL*


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2009)

Hier wird ganz gut erklärt warum der Strom bei üblichen Schaltnetzteilen nicht zur Spannung passt:
https://www.infotip-iss.de/ISS1.EXE...Netzteile/2500_NETZTEILE_CONTENT/2535_PFC.htm
Und die Energiesparlampen haben das gleiche Problem aber meist keine PFC.


----------



## merlin (4 November 2009)

Hallo

Ja ich habe 100 dieser Relais verbaut. Ich habe absolut nicht übertreiben. ABER: Ich steuere auch meine Jalousien damit an. 22 Fenster x 2 Relais = 44 Relais rein für die Fenster. Mit Keller, Erdgeschoss und Obergeschoss würde ich mal schätzen habe ich ca. 12 Lampen pro Geschoss. 3 Geschosse x 12 Lampen = 36 Relais. Simma schon auf 80 Relais. Die restlichen 20 werden Reserven, Aussenbeleuchtung, und ein paar kleine Spielerein sein.

Habt ihr beiden selbst schon euer eigenes Haus gebaut?

Zur Wechsel und Kreuzschaltung: No way. Ich würde meine kleine Steuerung niiiiie mehr missen wollen. Den Komfort besonders bei der Beschattung. Wer sich das bei einem neuem Haus nicht macht (wenn er es selbst machen kann)... Naja, da enthalt ich mich jetzt lieber meiner Meinung 

sg
Tom


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

merlin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja ich habe 100 dieser Relais verbaut. Ich habe absolut nicht übertreiben. ABER: Ich steuere auch meine Jalousien damit an. 22 Fenster x 2 Relais = 44 Relais rein für die Fenster. Mit Keller, Erdgeschoss und Obergeschoss würde ich mal schätzen habe ich ca. 12 Lampen pro Geschoss. 3 Geschosse x 12 Lampen = 36 Relais. Simma schon auf 80 Relais. Die restlichen 20 werden Reserven, Aussenbeleuchtung, und ein paar kleine Spielerein sein.
> 
> ...


 
ja hab ich...ist 1797 erbaut worden, steht unter Denkmalschutz.
Ich habe dann in 6 jähriger kleinarbeit das ding restauriert, wobei
ich Fußböden, Fenster, Lehmarbeiten, Türen, und und und selber
gemacht habe 
Ach ja Elektroinstallation habe ich auch selber gemacht 
im Hintergrund (das Braune ding) ist mein Gartenhaus.


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2009)

merlin schrieb:


> Ich würde meine kleine Steuerung niiiiie mehr missen wollen. Den Komfort besonders bei der Beschattung. Wer sich das bei einem neuem Haus nicht macht (wenn er es selbst machen kann)


 
Bin voll deiner Meinung!
Wenn man sich von der klassischen Installation löst und mehr in Szenarien denkt. Also z.B. die Kombination von Beschattung, Beleuchtung, Lüftung u.s.w., dann weiss man sehr schnell eine SPS zu schätzen.
Bin auch gerade beim Planen meiner neuen Installation. Es wird eine Wago-SPS und mehrere Touchpanels im Haus geben.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Gebs (4 November 2009)

Sorry, für OT:



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ja hab ich...ist 1797 erbaut worden, steht unter Denkmalschutz.
> Ich habe dann in 6 jähriger kleinarbeit das ding restauriert, wobei
> ich Fußböden, Fenster, Lehmarbeiten, Türen, und und und selber
> gemacht habe
> ...



Ist Dir aber echt gut gelungen!!!:s1:
Wenn Du das Gartenhaus auch noch so hinbekommst, stehen die Mieter bestimmt Schlange.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## ExGuide (4 November 2009)

merlin schrieb:


> Was meinst du ExGuide würde das mein Hängenbleiben abstellen und würde das die SOlid-States auch auf die Jahre hin mitmachen?


Ein Solid-State-Relais ist ein Halbleiterrelais und kennt diese Probleme nicht. Wenn es die ersten 14 Tage funktioniert, sollte es so bleiben.
Es bleibt ein kleiner, meist zu vernachlässigender Nachteil: Diese Relais trennen nicht wirklich wie ein Kontakt. Es bleibt ein (hoher) Restwiderstand, der aber Glimmlampen (in Leuchtdrucktastern z.B.) etwas anregen kann.


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

Also ich hab mal das Solid-State-Relais getestet. Bei mir regt es die Energiesparlampe (von dem schwedischen Möbelhaus) an. Mit dem normalen mech. Relais klappt es super.


----------



## merlin (9 November 2009)

Vl. habe ich meine Erfahrungen etwas schlecht beschrieben.

Der Fehler mit dem hängen bleiben des Relais tritt bei einer Lampe einmal in 6 Wochen auf so ca. Un da natürlich auch nicht immer bei der gleichen Lampe aber immer bei einer Energiesparlampe.

Du bräuchtest einen etwas längeren Feldversuch der Relais. 

sg
Tom


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

Ok warte ich nehm mir einen Stuhl und setzt mich davor, melde mich dann wieder in 8 Monaten.

Aber das ist ja auch nicht schön, wenn die Lampe flackert wenn sie aus ist.


----------



## merlin (9 November 2009)

Das Flackern hatte ich nicht in meinem Test mit dem 5V-Gerät. Muss zugeben, habs aber nur bei einer Lampe schnell getestet...

Das mit dem flackern kommt sicher sehr ungut in den Schlafräumen. 

Hast du keinen "heissen Draht" zu den Entwicklern? Gibts doch nicht, dass ich der einzige bin der Energiesparlampen mit Relais schalten möchte... Oder doch?


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

Doch es gibt welche. Nur nehmen die diese hier

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2967604&parentUID=204572

oder

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2912413&parentUID=204572


----------



## elmoklemme (9 November 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit diesen Einschaltstrombegrenzern? Wir setzen diese bei Bewegungsmeldern in Kombination mi Energiesparlampen ein. Die sind so klein, dass du sie vllt in der Lampe einarbeiten kannst. Sind auch preislich ganz im Rahmen

http://www.elektro4000.de/Leuchten-...ra-Einschaltstrombegrenzer-081000::85445.html


----------



## ExGuide (9 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal das Solid-State-Relais getestet. Bei mir regt es die Energiesparlampe (von dem schwedischen Möbelhaus) an. Mit dem normalen mech. Relais klappt es super.


Einen solchen Effekt habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber in 80% der Fälle war das Relais im Nulleiter und die Phase am Gerät. Dann kann über längere Leitungen elektrostatisch und/oder kapazitiv etwas passieren.
Ist aber auch nur eine der Möglichkeiten, bei 20% konnte ich nichts machen.

Ab und zu haben die Thyristoren / Triacs in den Relais auch RC-Beschaltungen, darüber kann es auch kommen.....:icon_confused:


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

ExGuide schrieb:


> Einen solchen Effekt habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber in 80% der Fälle war das Relais im Nulleiter und die Phase am Gerät. Dann kann über längere Leitungen elektrostatisch und/oder kapazitiv etwas passieren.
> Ist aber auch nur eine der Möglichkeiten, bei 20% konnte ich nichts machen.
> 
> Ab und zu haben die Thyristoren / Triacs in den Relais auch RC-Beschaltungen, darüber kann es auch kommen.....:icon_confused:



Ich habe das Solid-State an L und an der Lampe und dann Lampe an N.

Und das RC, ist das nicht en Snubber?


----------



## thomass5 (10 November 2009)

Hallo,
ich häng mich einfach mal hier mit ran. Gibts eigendlich auch Halbleiterrelais
welche über 230V angesteuert werden? Hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden. Hintergrund ist folgender: Aus einer Regelung kommen 230V als 
Aktorversorgung belastbar mit 150W. Die Last hat einen hohen Einschaltstrom und deswegen würde ich diesen Ausgang  gern nutzen
um so ein Halbleiterrelais zu schalten. Z.Z benutze ich ein "normales" Relais 
aber ich möchte es irgendwann mal richtig haben. Die oben genannte Lösung zur Strombegrenzung von GIRA werd ich auch mal testen.
Thomas


----------



## Mobi (10 November 2009)

Ist denn das mit einem normalen Relais nicht richtig?


----------



## thomass5 (10 November 2009)

> Mobi 	 		 		Ist denn das mit einem normalen Relais nicht richtig?



Nicht mit den Einschaltstromspitzen die auftreten ähnlich der Energiesparleuchten.
Thomass5


----------



## Mobi (10 November 2009)

Was hast du denn im Moment für Relais?


----------



## thomass5 (10 November 2009)

Phoenix 2961480 beide Kontakte parallel. Für den normalen Betrieb (30W Verbraucher) mehr als überdimensioniert. Anlauf für 1 Halbwelle gut 20A gemessen über Vorwiederstand 0,5R.
Thomass5


----------



## Mobi (10 November 2009)

Dan sieh dir mal dies an:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/assets.do?action=techdata&artnr=2961341


----------

